# Marbella Connection - Staatsanwalt im Abseits



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2009)

Die Firmenbestatter von der Marbella-Connection wären wohl nie zur Rechenschaft gezogen worden, hätte sich nicht ein Staatsanwalt aus Gera in den Fall verbissen.

Als der Kopf der Marbella-Connection vor Gericht stand, hat der Richter die Verlesung der Anklageschrift unterbrechen lassen, dies sei "alles viel zu kompliziert". Man einigte sich auf einen Deal mit dem Angeklagten.

Der Staatsanwalt, ein Experte auf dem Gebiet der Firmenbestattungen, wurde versetzt und darf nun Schnickschnack bearbeiten.

Deutschland 2009 - ein realsatirisches Stück...
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,598487,00.html

Merke: Konzipiere eine Straftat so kompliziert, dass die Ermittler viel Arbeit haben und es den Richter überfordert, dann ist Dir eine milde Strafe sicher. 

In meinem nächsten Leben werde ich Chaosberater für Kriminelle...

PS: Im Spiegelartikel wird der Name des Angeklagten genannt: E*
Hier gibt es ein Posting aus 2004 (!), in dem dies schon erwähnt wird
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-mobilfunk/3520-4.html

Übrigens war es ein gewisser N*P* von Plusminus, der das Thema für den Fernsehzuschauer aufgearbeitet hat:
http://www.kr8.de/chronik/ar01s08s24.html

Der nannte auch einen gewissen Dänen "Pate des Dialerbetrugs", der ebenfalls wegen einer zu ausführlichen Anklageschrift dem Gefängnis entgangen ist, seinerzeit...
Ach ja übrigens:


			
				plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Mehrere Staatsanwaltschaften (ermitteln), unter anderem in München und in Hamburg


:stumm:


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Marbella Connection - Staatsanwalt im Abseits*

Ich wiederhole mich mal wieder, aber auch das ist ein Beispiel dafür, dass die deutsche Justiz der Wirtschaftskriminalität zwar nicht tatenlos, aber relativ hilflos und mit fehlendem Biss gegenübersteht. In den USA z.B. würden solche "Firmenbestatter" längst nicht so glimpflich davonkommen.

Dass gegen Steuer- oder Wirtschaftskriminalität engagierte Staatsanwälte in Deutschland zum Dank einen Tritt in den Hintern bekommen, ist nichts neues. Ein weiteres Beispiel dafür ist die Versetzung der Bochumer Staatsanwältin im Zusammenhang mit der Zumwinkel-/Liechtenstein-Affäre.

In so einem Klima wird irgendwann kaum noch ein Strafjurist besonderes Engagement vorlegen oder etwa gar Risiken eingehen. Es wird ganz bewusst das Mittelmaß gefördert, die Verfolgung von Schwarzfahrern oder Ladendieben scheint Priorität vor der Ermittlung gegen Steuer- und Wirtschaftskriminalität zu haben.


----------



## A John (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Marbella Connection - Staatsanwalt im Abseits*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Als der Kopf der Marbella-Connection vor Gericht stand, hat der Richter die Verlesung der Anklageschrift unterbrechen lassen, dies sei "alles viel zu kompliziert". Man einigte sich auf einen Deal mit dem Angeklagten.


Die meisten Richter (nicht alle!) sind ausgesprochene Fachidioten.
Sie kennen tausende Paragraphen, haben aber nicht den geringsten Bezug zur Lebenswirklichkeit.


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Der Staatsanwalt, ein Experte auf dem Gebiet der Firmenbestattungen, wurde versetzt und darf nun Schnickschnack bearbeiten.


Da befindet er sich in guter Gesellschaft. Staatsanwälte sind weisungsgebunden und wenn sie sich mit den falschen Leuten anlegen (zB. Strauß oder Zumwinkel), werden sie ebenso aus dem Verkehr gezogen wie diejenigen, die der Gerichtsbarkeit überproportional viel Arbeit aufbürden.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2009)

*AW: Marbella Connection - Staatsanwalt im Abseits*

Anmerkung,
der Drahtzieher Herbert E. hat seine (ausgehandelte) fünf Jahres Haftstrafe nie angetreten und war auch nur kurze Zeit in U-Haft.
Kurz vor antritt seiner Haftstrafe hat sich dieser nach Kolumbien oder Panama abgesetzt wo er heute noch als freier Mann gilt und weiterhin Dubiosen Geschäften nachgehen soll.
Also von Strafe bekommen kann hier nicht die Rede sein.


----------

